# Codesys 2.3 Wago Webvisu



## markphilip (27 Februar 2016)

Guten Tag

ich habe das Wago Starterkit 750-880 und habe das Problem das ich die webvisu nicht zum laufen bekomme. Habe es mit einer eigenen Visu versucht und auch mit dem Beispielprojekt welches man auf der Wago Seite downloaden kann.
Das Problem ist das ich zwar das Wago Web based Management aufrufen kann, wenn ich dort aber auf Webvisu klicke öffnet sich ein neuer Tab aber der Bildschirm bleibt weiß.
Im Codesys 2.3 Programm funktioniert die Visualisierung allerdings.

Was ich bisher versucht habe:
-Firmware Update auf 750-880( 08 ) laut Wago die aktuelle Firmwareversion
-Java Update
-verschiedene Browser IE, Mozilla, Chrome
-Web Visu in den Zielsystemeinstellungen ist aktiviert

Vieleicht habt ihr ja noch eine Idee was ich machen könnte.

Vielen Dank schonmal

Gruß Mark


----------



## excelite (28 Februar 2016)

Hast du die Adresse: http://192.168.1.100/plc/webvisu.htm eingegeben? nur die IP mit http: reicht nicht so wie ich das in der Doku lese.


(Die IP Adresse musst du in der Adresse natürlich anpassen wenn deine PLC eine andere hat)


Quelle: 
http://global.wago.com/media/2_products/q07500880_00000000_0de.pdf

Seite 47

PS: Ich kenne mich mit Wago Null aus


----------



## SPS_A (28 Februar 2016)

Versucht der Browser denn die Visu zu laden bzw. kommt die Frage ob du dem Inhalt vertraust (Oder so ähnlich? Ggf. musst du eine Ausnahme für die Java-Anwendung zulassen, zumindest hatte ich selbst mal so ein Problem.


----------



## oliver.tonn (28 Februar 2016)

Ist denn der Port für die Webvisu 80? Zumindest bei der ABB AC500 war dieser standardmäßig 8080 und muss in der URL angegeben werden.
Nachtrag: In einem anderen Thread war Java das Problem, dort musste eine 32-Bit Version installiert werden.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## markphilip (28 Februar 2016)

Hi

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Ich habe heute nochmal alles auf Werkseinstellungen gesetzt und das Programm neu geladen, seitdem funktioniert alles. 
Leider kann ich nicht genau sagen woran es lag

Gruß Mark


----------

